# Fishing in dubai or sharjah



## ems_0704 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am trying to find some cheap way for deep see fishing or boat fishing 
The cheapest is AED 250 / person
Any other clue


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

fishing on your own ,next to a shore will be cheaper


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

First option. Buy a boat. 

Second option. Find a group of people who like to fish and will go in on getting a boat and splitting cost, going out together. 

Third option. Go make friends with people that have a boat. Preferably if you get a hot girl to come along (or if you are a girl yourself but I have yet to find other women who like fishing on their own, without the "I like fishing with my husband" line) to where they drop boats in, the making friends part might become easier.


----------



## ems_0704 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you for your advice


----------

